# Fubared Lets see squad cars!!!! Images



## Toy Vettes (Oct 31, 2006)

Some of my customs (SC mustang up on E-you-know what- now) I couldn't find pics of the DC Humvee or any of the Lambo's. Obviously I'm a Vette person, but I loved the 911 and the GN

Z06









SS









911


----------



## Toy Vettes (Oct 31, 2006)

Found more (sorry for anyone with dial-up)


----------



## Toy Vettes (Oct 31, 2006)

Last batch


----------



## jedimario (Sep 16, 2005)

Where did you get that? Talk about something I gotta have. You know if there was ever a 1:1? The Camaro's pretty cool too lol


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

MATCHBOX - CHILDHOOD FAVORITES !

They are a 1961 Fairlane, a 1965 Galaxie and a 1968 Mercury Park Lane - with those great, old, thin superfast wheels.























​


----------



## MoparNut360 (May 12, 2004)

I have a couple of them as well,mostly 1/64 scale,and some are in better shape than others.

The 1/64 collection:









Possibly one of the most famous ex-cop cars:









This is a Dodge Diplomat,I don't know much about it but it's a little bigger than 1/43 scale,and made of plastic,and used to light up when you pushed down on it (but it had fried batteries in it). I bought it a while back at a flea market,and dissected it,and removed all the old stickers.(sorry for the bad pic,I'll work on it)









And I found this at a hobby store a while back,we have a Dodge Dart Sport and I just had to grab this one:


----------



## MoparNut360 (May 12, 2004)

Toy Vettes said:


> I have the #62 police car too! (one in white also) there was a key or something that fit into the back. (The car is spring loaded so it "goes" when you "activate" it or something) Do you have that peice or know what it was?


The #62 doesn't have that thing,but I have a red fire chief car like that,and it has the hole in the back. I've also wondered what that was for.


----------



## MoparNut360 (May 12, 2004)

Here's a few of my favorites,I'm a fan of the old Mopar police cars. The chicago p.d. monaco in the front took a while to find,but I got it. 










Also remembered I had this one,found it a week or two ago.


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

I like this slightly misshapen Majorette Plymouth casting, but I need a better example.









​


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

MoparNut360 said:


> The #62 doesn't have that thing,but I have a red fire chief car like that,and it has the hole in the back. I've also wondered what that was for.


.
THOSE WERE KIDCO KEY CARS, HERE'S A PIC OF A DISPLAY WITH KEYS
.


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

HERE'S A SMALL PORTION OF MY 1/64 COLLECTION
.


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

AND A FEW MORE....
.


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, A COUPLE MORE.....
.


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

LAST ONE.....
.


----------



## jitte (Aug 26, 2009)

*Fubared Calling All Cars! Let's See Your Police Cars Images*

I can't pass up a cool cop car. Here are a few I like best:


----------



## jitte (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## swagfu (Nov 2, 2009)

Some cool looking cars for sure. I don't have too many cop cars but hereare two of my favorites. I have the gold mustang one too, but since you already have it shown, I decided not to repost it.


----------



## dragonhead00 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Great thread idea and already cool pics! I'll throw one in as well...

















This one sorta works, a little undercover car action....


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## jinx (Jan 9, 2007)

Some Police cars from the UK - all 1:43 Vanguards


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

Matchbox Pre-Production painted resin


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

A few of my fav's.


----------



## swagfu (Nov 2, 2009)

Found a couple more that I actually forgot I even had.


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*PARK COPS*









​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*BATMOBILE*








​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*CITY POLICE*


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*POLICE*
*HUMMELSTOWN*
















​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*POLICE PADDY WAGONS* 









​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*SPECIAL WEAPONS 
& TACTICS*









​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*HIGHWAY PATROL*

































​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*STATE POLICE*
















​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*SHERIFF*
*BRAZOS COUNTY*

























​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*SHERIFF
MATCHBOX COUNTY AIR WING
*

























​


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*U.S. SECRET SERVICE*









​


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Just picked these two models up in the last couple of days from on-line dealers at excellent prices. Was thinking of doing a separate post when I saw this topic at the top of the board.

These two complement my 50s and 60s stock cars collection in 1/18 scale.








ERTL








SUN STAR


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

A few more cruisers, both unmarked and marked...






















Bawstun Crooza:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have way to many to photograph again, so here's a link to my site... Calling 911 !!!*

http://www.diecastfun.4t.com/photo_9.html


----------



## swagfu (Nov 2, 2009)

Loved the website stangfreak. I found two more in my collection. I never really seperate the cop cars out.


----------



## old442dude (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## old442dude (Sep 8, 2007)

While not really diecast, this falls along the lines of the thread, it's roughly 1:24, maybe a shade bigger, from Hong Kong


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

*Here are a few more:*


----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## BostonBob (Oct 13, 2010)

Two better pics of my State Police collection: 

Thanks to Greenlight, I have added a few more since these pics were taken. In January they will be releasing the Oregon State Police CV which will fill a hole in my collection..almost got them all!


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

duncan said:


>


Those are sweet.


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*OHHHH Steve!!!

Now this is more of my field.....:lol:......Once again Awesome Police Thread Dude!!!!.....👍*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Diablo

I just realized I had one or two more:









Don't exactly remember what this was without getting up and digging it out, but I think it was some sort of Rescue Vehicle so guess it 'qualifies'.


----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hoorah!!!!!*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Plymouth Fury


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Now for some Hot Wheels...


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Airborn511 (Dec 31, 2009)

​


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Airborn511 (Dec 31, 2009)

​


----------



## DadsCoronet (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Po,po*


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)




----------



## BostonBob (Oct 13, 2010)

Some Sheriff cars:


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my favorite subjects of collecting - majority of my collection these days is emergency vehicles

United States Customs and Border Patrol (CBP) - GreenLight custom made models


United States Border Patrol - Welly custom made model


United States Air Force Police - Spec Cast custom made model


Los Angeles Police Dept. - Racing Champions - Police USA and Gone in 50 Second/cars have different unit numbers


California Highway Patrol - Johnny Lightning


California Highway Patrol/Commercial Enforement - GreenLight custom made model


Allen Park, MI - Racing Champions


Edsel Police Cars - Racing Champions and Japanese tinplate


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a note - all of the custom made cars were made for me or purchased from fellow collectors

Washington State Patrol - Racing Champions


Washington State Patrol - GreenLight and Majorette - Majorette is custom made - badge was proudly worn by my father for 20 years as a Lincoln County, WA deputy sheriff


Washington State Patrol - GreenLight


North Dakota State Patrol - Matchbox custom made


North Dakota State Patrol - Matchbox Premiere Series


North Dakota State Patrol - Matchbox custom made


North Dakota State Patrol - GreenLight


North Dakota State Patrol - Road Champs 1/43rd


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

North Dakota State Patrol - Racing Champions 


North Dakota State Patrol - Model Power 1/87th


South Dakota State Patrol - Matchbox - custom made model


South Dakota State Patrol - Matchbox Premeire


Polar Patrol - Hallmark Ornament


The Sheriff from CARS


British Police Motorcycle - Britains


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Fargo, ND Police - Matchbox and GreenLight


Fargo, ND Police - GreenLight


Montana State Police - GreenLight


Mexican Police Car - M2


NYPD and New York Transit - GreenLight and Tinstoys


East St. Louis, IL - GreenLight


North Pole, Alaska


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Guisval...

















Siku...


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Czech Republic Policie - Dickie Toys


GAZ Gazelle and Mercedes Benz C Class


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## WLRay1 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

New Zealand Police Cars

Fun-Ho - made New Zealand


The next three are all made my Siku


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Johnny Lightning and Matchbox Hudson Hornet Police Cars


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight and Matchbox regular wheels Ford Galaxie Police Cars


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox "Range Rover" Paris-Dakar Security


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Majorette - Israel Police


----------



## Bunglebus (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight - Idaho State Police


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Aurora Model Motoring slot car (years ago I removed the slot car parts to make a static model)




Comparison with the JL Galaxie police


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Mostly Matchbox police cars and a couple of offerings from Husky


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Lonestar Impy Roadmaster Chrysler Police Cars


----------



## Bunglebus (Dec 27, 2016)

Matchbox '93 Mustang


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox-Color Comp - Fallen Officers Memorial Car



Posted today in honor of all fallen officers and in particular a ND deputy sheriff who was killed in the line of duty this past Wednesday evening.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica - Nissan New Bluebird SSS C


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica Limited Vintage: Subaru 360 Custom


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica - Subaru 360


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Maisto with M2 pickup in background


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight and Tinstoys


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight: U.S. Forest Service Law Enforcement


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox: Vauxhall Astra/Opel Kadett


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Racing Champions promo made for the fraternal order of police - Tulsa PD


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

M2 special Mexican Wal-Mart issue: 1957 Ford Fairlane Policia


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## WLRay1 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight: 2015 Dodge Charger - Florida Highway Patrol


----------



## Bunglebus (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Another addition ... HW Sheriff Mustang 










Eric


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight: Chesterfield County Sheriff - Virginia


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight: NYPD Ford Police Interceptor Utility


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Corgi...


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Siku: Netherlands/Dutch Police


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Husky


----------



## Bunglebus (Dec 27, 2016)

Ichiko Politie Chevrolet Impala - just found this in my local toy shop for a great price.



(yes I know it's tinplate rather than die cast, sue me!)


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Bunglebus said:


> (yes I know it's tinplate rather than die cast, sue me!)


Subpoena on the way lol. 

I knew Polizei was German however had to look up Politie and discovered its Dutch. 

See the doggie in the back ground is feeling violated by the camera like they usually do.

 

Thanks for the pics 

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Racing Champions


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Siku


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Johnny Lightning and Racing Champions: St. Louis PD


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomica


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Auburn Toys


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Real-X


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenLight


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Matchbox 










Eric


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Spec Cast custom: U.S. Air Force Police


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox/Color Comp: Greater Vancouver Transit Authority Police


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Johnny Lightning: Hollywood-Andy Griffin Show - Mayberry!


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Polistil Penny: Alfa Romeo Bertone 2600 Sprint


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Racing Champions


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Majorette-Japanese issue


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Majorette - Japanese issue


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Muky Toys - Argentina Hot Wheels copy


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Buby Toys - Ford Falcon


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Buby Toys/Argentina - a pair of Renault's


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Buby Toys/Argentina - Ford Pantera L


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

pjedsel said:


>


What police department is this ... :smile2: 

Eric


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Playart


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

More from Playart


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Playart Chevrolet Impala  Playart Chevrolet Blazer


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Gordy Mini-Mite


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Racing Champions 1960 Chevrolet Corvair - New Orleans Police


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wheels: Syd Mead's Sentinel 400 Limo


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Siku Volkswagen T4 - Poliisi/Polis Finland Police - Finland police has the wording in Finnish and Swedish on their police vehicles


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Siku Volkswagen T4 Polis Van - Sweden


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox - Boone County Sheriffs Dept., Missouri


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Smokey and a few Bandits...ERTL, GreenLight, Matchbox


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

1/43rd scale - Road Champs 1999 Chevrolet Caprice - RCMP - with Mountie.  The Mountie Bear is a souvenir my daughter picked up back in the early '90's when we toured the RCMP Museum in Regina, SK.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

1/43rd - Road Champs 1999 Chevrolet Caprice - Suretes deu Quebec


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox Land Rover 90 British Police


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Pilen Oldsmobile Toronado Policia...


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Hongwell 1/72nd - Jaguar S Type


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Racing Champions: Nebraska Safety Patrol


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wheels - you have to love those cities like the City of Hot Wheels that have unending budgets and can afford Corvette Police Cars.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox Premiere - Nebraska Chevy Camaro


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Matchbox Ford Panel Van from the new police five pack


----------



## Eesti919 (Nov 7, 2018)

Siku police cars:


----------



## Pegers (Jun 21, 2019)




----------

